# G&A Handguns article



## Security6Mike (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

New member first post. I've been reading the sight as I get acquinted with the different boards, and I'm really happy I've found this sight. It seems like a great place.

My history: got back into shooting after a 25 year layoff...(long story)...used to go with brothers-in-law eons ago when I lived in south Florida. Now in Chicago IL suburbs and have to thank my wife for nudging me back into the sport. She's even interested in shooting and she's never fired a gun until a month ago!

Anyway......

In the Aug/Sep issue of G&A Handguns magazine, I read the article by Dave Spaulding titled "Thumbs Up? Common sense advice on handgun grip." I thoughly enjoyed the article, read it twice, and will test my reading comprehension at the range tomorrow. However, I got my stainless 6" barrel security six, double checked it was unloaded, and got comfortable with a tweak in my grip based on the line: "if the support hand is to make maximum contact with the grip.....the heel of the hand need to make as much contact as possible with the available grip surface." Hhhmp? I adjusted my grip (i.e. moved my shooting hand thumb) to adhere to this concept and dry fired. Like I said, I can't wait to try this new grip at the range.

However, I began to wonder about how much pressure I was applying with both hands. As I decreased the pressure, the barrel became more stable and the front sight was solid. I increased pressure in both hands and the front sight became wobbly and less stable. So, Is there a point of diminishing returns when it comes to grip pressure? Am I applying more pressure *than necessary *and the result is not maintaining proper sight alignment? Or is the issue just learning to steady my hands to retain proper sight alignment?

Cheers all!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yea sounds like you are squeezing the life out of it and bound to make the muscles in the hands twitch
firm grim
not death grip


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

If your grip is so tight that your gun is shaking, ease off a bit, cowboy. A firm grip will do the trick.


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

welcome sorry you more from florida we need all the gun people we can get


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Easy has the right of it, grip till it shakes then ease off till it is stable. You will soon learn what is the just right grip.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This should help.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are shooting a revolver, you will have to modify the 'both thumbs forward' grip, which works so well on a semi-auto. You definitely do not want one thumb past the end of the cylinder.

I use a similar grip for revolvers, but with the offhand thumb stretched backward and overlapped onto the base of the strong-side thumb. Depending on the size of your hands, you can modify that to suit yourself.


----------



## Security6Mike (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their guidance. I felt it was a fairly obvious answer to the question, but it's easier to break new bad habits than old ones. So, I thought I'd ask now.

That was one of the better and more concise videos I've seen, thank for the link Todd. What I found interesting is when experimenting with the grip, I realized the forward-downward rotation of the support hand seemed to come naturally. Then I watched the video and it was mentioned. I must be "getting" it.

It did hit the range that day and believe there was overall improvement in the consistency of the groups. I'm still having to REALLY concentrate on grip pressure (non-death-like), not anticipating recoil, etc. But one can't complain about having to practise at the range!

Thanks again everyone.


----------

